# Connector body's



## Slochteren (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi,


anyone seen these before? I can buy them, only info i have is this picture, on the tape on the box is "Radio system"printed, are these gold plated or just copper?

Thanks Paul


----------



## cosmetal (Mar 29, 2018)

My vote is for brass or "copper alloy."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brass

Note Wikipedia's "In contrast, bronze is an alloy of copper and tin.[2] Both bronze and brass may include small proportions of a range of other elements including arsenic, lead, phosphorus, aluminium, manganese, and silicon. The distinction is largely historical.[3] Modern practice in museums and archaeology increasingly avoids both terms for historical objects *in favour of the all-embracing "copper alloy"*."[4] 

James


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Since there is no way to scale them for size, if I opened a box and seen that color, I'd have said gold plated right away.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 29, 2018)

I've seen waveguide castings both in brass and gold plated brass. It depends upon the application.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 29, 2018)

anachronism said:


> I've seen waveguide castings both in brass and gold plated brass. It depends upon the application.



Exactly as he said. 

The color is so close too, that testing is necessary, at least for my eyes.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 29, 2018)

Even if it is gold plated, the surface is so small compared to the weight that I think the brass would be more valuable than the gold.

Göran


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2018)

Depending on the size, you could make lamps out of them.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 29, 2018)

g_axelsson said:


> Even if it is gold plated, the surface is so small compared to the weight that I think the brass would be more valuable than the gold.
> 
> Göran



Not in military or enterprise telecoms applications Goran. It's obscenely thick. Normal stuff I'd agree with but not with those applications.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 29, 2018)

Copper waveguides may have gone a chromate rinse which gives similar impression


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 29, 2018)

anachronism said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it is gold plated, the surface is so small compared to the weight that I think the brass would be more valuable than the gold.
> ...




anachronism


Your right!!

There wave-guide couplings for analog microwave systems.I happen to be tearing down some at work.They are some with gold plating over brass and some with red brass.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Slochteren (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for the info, its military also if i get the lot cheap enough i will post here.

Paul


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 30, 2018)

Here is a picture.Thanks in advance .



modtheworld44


----------

